# Zeva 24 wks



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She's 47 lbs. 

There are ones I just snapped on the deck, no posing. I guess she's American lines? She is NOT AKC reg until she's spayed. Her father was not Reg.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> There are ones I just snapped on the deck, no posing. I guess she's American lines? She is NOT AKC reg until she's spayed. Her father was not Reg.


If the father was not AKC registered then your puppy will not be able to be AKC registered either.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege

She could be listed as Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege I guess it's a pal number, sorry wrong wording in the first post.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is very pretty, I love her face)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Very expressive face! I love her!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looking at her, every once and a while I find myself thing, Wow, she's a beautiful dog. I have a beautiful dog.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

She's so pretty.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

She reminds me of Djibouti ~4-6mos. I teasingly called him my little bitch head in those days. She's gonna be a beauty. I hope to see pix when she's a yr & 2 yrs old.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Shen just turned 6 mos today. She's getting so big on me. 

I remember when we had our beagle, my sisters dog, who is a GSD, looked really big to us. Well, I saw her for the first time in MONTHS and OMG, she looks small. lol. Even my daughter was like, she's so small. Zeva and Quita, sis dog, weigh the same, but carry it different. I hope to get pix. I miss my Zeva girl, couldn't bring her w/ me because Quita is 13 and doesn't like other dogs, esp girls.. so. she's too old for that kind of stress


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Adorable!! Kaiya is 28wks today! Can't believe it.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I wanted to add, I do NOT plan on breeding Zeva. I just noticed that this section was in breederville. I just wanted to see what you all thought about her shape and lines.. that's all. 

It's just for fun!


----------

